# Tips for Squirting



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

This thread is closed because it breaks forum posting rules.

Please read the rules for posting in Sex in Marriage and on TAM.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/350914-posting-guidelines-forum-rules-2017-a.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I squirt often. It's not urine, we've tasted it....well, I've tasted it on H's kisses. Sometimes its a gushing, sometimes its a real squirt, I can feel it hit my feet. 

I get there through clitoral stimulation (hands or oral), or G spot stimulation. Sometimes I position myself to squirt on H....drives him crazy, no different than him cumming on my body. 

I didn't squirt in 23 years with my ex.... so I'm guessing it's something to do with awesome technique and an atmosphere of "openness". It adds to the awesomeness of sex for sure!


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Laurae1967 said:


> Is gushing really legit? I mean, it just seems like peeing to me.


Whether the fluid is, or contains, urine is a debated topic even among doctors. Male ejaculate is contained in the prostate gland. Women don't have a prostate. The main source of fluid in the female pelvis is the bladder.

Some have theorized that tissues surrounding the urethra can build up fluid, but testing hasn't proven anything.

It's possible that many women mistake vaginal lubrication or urine for ejaculate. It may be possible that there is an undiscovered prostate-like source for ejaculate in women, but the amounts of ejaculate stored there would most likely be small. Women who report large volumes of discharge are most likely urinating.


----------



## Walter3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Trust me, it ain't urine. I have read that men can alter the taste of our semen with diet, the same is true for women, my wife and I drink a fair amount of coffee, hers has a distinct sweet coffee flavor, I love it and I love the way she goes crazy on me both before and after. The method I use is as described above with two fingers in her vagina rubbing that magic spot behind the clit with that "come here" motion..........for a little extra, when she starts to squirt, I then lightly slap her labia with my fingers which causes her to spray profusely..............as for towels and other things, we see no need for that, it's all good healthy clean fun, and quite tasty!


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

PHTlump said:


> It may be possible that there is an undiscovered prostate-like source for ejaculate in women, but the amounts of ejaculate stored there would most likely be small. Women who report large volumes of discharge are most likely urinating.


Nope. Studies were done on women whose bladders were *completely* emptied beforehand(with a catheter) and they still discharged a large volume of ejaculate. Ever wonder how breastfeeding women produce milk so quickly? Mom hears a baby cry and starts leaking? The "let-down" process in which large volumes of fluid is created quickly in the breasts is mimicked in the tissue surrounding the urethra. That's the theory, at least


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> I didn't squirt in 23 years with my ex.... so I'm guessing it's something to do with awesome technique and an atmosphere of "openness". It adds to the awesomeness of sex for sure!


It does indeed. 

Oh Oh, my GF is getting that wicked look in her eyes as I type this. Catch y'all later.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

MGirl said:


> Nope. Studies were done on women whose bladders were *completely* emptied beforehand(with a catheter) and they still discharged a large volume of ejaculate. Ever wonder how breastfeeding women produce milk so quickly? Mom hears a baby cry and starts leaking? The "let-down" process in which large volumes of fluid is created quickly in the breasts is mimicked in the tissue surrounding the urethra. That's the theory, at least


As you say, it's all theory.

The studies are inconclusive. Some studies have "proven" that female ejaculate is not urine. Other studies have "proven" that it is. That's why doctors, even urologists and gynecologists can't agree on the topic.

Skeptics of female ejaculation point out that women have no glands identified for the purpose of producing ejaculate. And women have no place for storage of large volumes of ejaculate, such as the prostate in men. Believers in female ejaculation can't answer those questions. But they insist that the taste and look of the ejaculate is different than urine.

The simplest explanation for large volumes of female ejaculate is that it is urine. That explains how it is produced and where it is stored.


----------



## Asherah (Mar 16, 2011)

Since there is no real conclusive evidence if female ejaculation is urine or not... my question now is does it really matter to men? Would you be grossed out knowing it could be urine?


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Asherah said:


> Since there is no real conclusive evidence if female ejaculation is urine or not... my question now is does it really matter to men? Would you be grossed out knowing it could be urine?


I think it's an individual thing. Some men have a fetish specifically for urine (golden showers). Some men are grossed out by the possibility.

Personally, I'm not really turned on by it. But, if my wife were to get carried away with passion, lose control, and "ejaculate" a small amount, I would be fine with it. However, if she were to just start whizzing a pint of liquid on the bed, I would not enjoy that.


----------



## Asherah (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG- you made me laugh out loud about whizzing a pint... LOL. I'm supposed to be co-teaching a class... but browsing the forums.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Asherah said:


> Since there is no real conclusive evidence if female ejaculation is urine or not... my question now is does it really matter to men? Would you be grossed out knowing it could be urine?


No, but like the other person said, a little goes a long way.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Asherah said:


> Since there is no real conclusive evidence if female ejaculation is urine or not... my question now is does it really matter to men? Would you be grossed out knowing it could be urine?


All I'm going to say is that I'm currently washing our waterproof blanket after an 18" puddle was created on it this morning. It didn't smell like urine, or taste as I imagine urine to taste like. And boy, am I grateful for that blanket! . I'm guessing it was about a cup of fluid.

No, I'm not grossed out by it no matter what it is, and will continue to encourage/elicit those kind of orgasms. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carloas (Nov 8, 2017)

Asherah said:


> I am able to do this- but always worry that it's urine... I'd like to hear from men.... what do they think? Urine or not?


for sure it's not


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Asherah said:


> Since there is no real conclusive evidence if female ejaculation is urine or not... my question now is does it really matter to men? Would you be grossed out knowing it could be urine?


If my wife were actually letting herself go & enjoying sex with me, would make no difference.


----------

